# need light mtb tire



## weightweenie (Aug 18, 2011)

looking for the lightest 26" x 2.1 mtb tire i can find at a good price point. 
could i get some suggestions.

thanks,


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lightest is not always what will work for you on your trails. Cut sidewalls are no fun, neither is walking out of the trail.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

When it comes to light tires you need to be very specific. Do you really need a 2.1? I ask because the lightest 2.1 tire is not going to actually measure 2.1. What do you actually need this tire to do other than be light.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Maxxis Maxxlite 285/310
Schwalbe Furious Fred
Kenda Klimax Lite
etc.

...and all of the above are pretty much useless as a mtb tire, it's a slick with a minimal tread.

Conti Speed King, Rocket Ron are very light and somewhat usable on a mtb, at least you can learn to ride them.

Other than that........Conti Race King, Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Conti Mountain King are fairly light, but good mtb tires.

Your call.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

the schwalbe rocket rons are the best!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

dogdaysunrise said:


> Conti Speed King, Rocket Ron are very light and somewhat usable on a mtb, at least you can learn to ride them.
> 
> Other than that........Conti Race King, Schwalbe Racing Ralph


rocket rons are good but the racing ralph is better. the rons seem a little drifty at times and have a weaker casing i thin(only tire ive ever sliced) there good on a loomy'er trail.

and i agree there are a couple tires that dont do a MOUNTAIN BIKE any good. :nono:


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Try filling w/ helium.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

I used Conti Speed King BC Supersonics before, very light at 330+ grams/tire. The sidewalls are so thin, you could pinch them. 

Thread wear was way quick, so beware. It was impossible to mount them tubeless, and they deformed easily. If it's a race day tire only, go for it. 

Otherwise, stick to RoRo or RaRa tires.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Have had good luck with Ralphs. Not the lightest, but a superb tire. Also, Conti X-Kings are lighter and have been pretty awesome.


----------



## wheelieh (May 26, 2010)

c_kyle said:


> Have had good luck with Ralphs. Not the lightest, but a superb tire. Also, Conti X-Kings are lighter and have been pretty awesome.


I have been having excellent luck as well with the Racing Ralph.

I have a set of both the UST & lighter race version.

Although I have punctured the front 3 times this season, thanks to the Stans I have yet to replace it. (thorns).

Watch Chainlove they have the RARA on sale for 38 each. good buy.


----------



## mtbkaddict (Aug 25, 2008)

The Maxxlite 285's are expensive, fragile, and limited, but they're far from useless. Unless you are in mud or heavy leaves, they hook surprisingly well, impressing many people I've ridden with.

On a really light wheel set the acceleration is shocking. I run them tubeless with Stan's on a 15.7lb. rigid Scott Scale single speed. Nothing I've ridden can touch that bike on a climb or in acceleration. Much of that is due to the ridiculously low weight and rolling resistance of the 285's and the wheel set.

Unless you're running them on a light wheels, though, they're probably not worth the hassle or the money. The difference may not be enough to justify the negatives. One slight nick on the sidewall and they're done, and you're out about $90.00. The sidewall is the same thickness as denim jeans, and the carcass between the tread is probably about twice that. Don't expect them to last on rough trails.

However, for an experienced lightweight rider on a light bike with a light wheelset, these things are stupid quick on smooth trails. I've been running them about 6 years on my Scale.

...and all of the above are pretty much useless as a mtb tire, it's a slick with a minimal tread.

Conti Speed King, Rocket Ron are very light and somewhat usable on a mtb, at least you can learn to ride them.

Other than that........Conti Race King, Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Conti Mountain King are fairly light, but good mtb tires.

Your call.[/QUOTE]


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

This is pretty much a personal preference type post, but there's a common theme - lighter is generally less durable, and can be tricky depending on the tread pattern.

I was actually running Rocket Rons in the 1.95 size (EVO/Pacestar) and there's nothing much lighter than that aside from slicks. As indicated earlier, I had to "learn" to ride them, and it took some adjustment. However, I found them usable in most conditions.

That said, there were not feasible in mud. So for spring-like conditions here, I just went hardcore/heavy with WTB Bronson's in 2.3. Wow, best overall grip I've ever encountered.

So, I suppose what I'm saying is that you should be prepared to swap out tires if you intend to run super-light, if conditions demand.


----------



## Thorin_2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a pair of 2.1 Bontrager XR0s that I think are great. 440 grams for the 2.1 and the traction (on hard pack) is unbelievable considering how scant the tred is. I would not trust them over loose stuff though. Rolling resistance is like running slicks! BTW I do run these with Maxxis Ultralight Tubes, as I've heard they don't seal so well when running Tubeless.


----------



## dthomp325 (Feb 15, 2007)

wheelieh said:


> I have been having excellent luck as well with the Racing Ralph.


I tried a pair of Racing Ralph EVOs running tubeless on Stan's Arch EX, and shredded both of them within a month on tame, non-technical xc trails. I cut the front sidewall at Betasso in Boulder County, and I cut the rear on the Voodoo loop at Lake Pueblo State park. I've ridden these same trails countless times on cheap-o Performance brand Pisgah tires running tubeless on Stan's Flow rim without any problems. The Pisgah tires are actually quite good; plenty of traction, durable sidewalls and tread, and dirt cheap. Generally speaking, I've had better luck with low-thread count tires, which seem more durable than high-thread count tires. I'm currently trying out the Continental Race Kings for a XC tire. They look reasonably durable and the tread pattern looks very fast rolling.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a Rocket Ron 2.1 evo front and Spesh S-Works Renegade 1.95 rear on my weight weenie. Both tubeless on Stans ZTR Alpine rims with Stans sealant. Very very rarely get a flat. 

Have a Nobby Nic 2.1 evo front and Racing Ralph 2.1 evo rear on the singlespeed. Both tubeless on xt wheel set.

The singlespeed has slightly better grip owing to the Racing Ralph on the back I think. The Renegade is quite light at 400g though and rolls really well in the dry. 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

We had decent luck with the Kenda Karma on my wife's bike.....they were a good compromise between light and actually usable.

That being said, I don't get wennie when it comes to tires to badly......Fire XCs are on most of my bikes.....just personal preference.....


----------

